# Walchsee Tirol / Urlaub und mehr .............



## Talbot (11. Juni 2007)

Hi Boardis aus Tirol und Umgebung#6,
nachdem wir(Familie und meinereiner) 1984, 1989 und 1994 schon 3 mal schöne Ferien am Walchsee verbracht haben, soll diese Jahr für Ende Juni eine Wiederholung folgen. Der Campingplatz Seespitz wird für 3 Wochen unser Domizil sein.

In den genannten Jahren ist mir der See als sehr gutes Hechtgewässer aufgefallen, ist das auch heute noch so?

Nun meine "FORDERUNG" an die Insider, ausser Hecht, was geht noch an Raubfisch?
- Zander?
- Barsch?
- Wels?
- was ist mit Saibling und Forelle?
- Renken? - wobei, da passt meine Ausrüstung nicht|uhoh:.
- eine aktuelle "Gesetzgebung"(Köder, Ruten, Setzkecher, Besonderheiten...... usw.) für Österreich(Tirol) wäre ganz Hilfreich.

Auf ein nettes Treffen vor Ort, freuen wir uns immer.

Für Hilfreiche Antworten bedanke ich mich schon jetzt und hier|supergri.


----------



## Talbot (17. Juni 2007)

*AW: Walchsee Tirol / Urlaub und mehr .............*

Na ja,
das was ich wissen muß(Gesetzliche Regelung) hab ich dank Google. Für die vielen Tips, Danke.
Den Rest(also fast alles) schau ich dann halt mal vor Ort.
Unabhängig von der Informationsflut hier auf meinem Fred, z.B.:
- http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=103066
- http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=100800
- http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=102029
und auch noch andere, eine Frage:
Wollt ihr eure Geheimnisse nicht lüften, oder woran liegt es das so wenig auf Anfragen geantwortet wird?

Ich möchte gar keine Diskussion vom Zaun brechen(dafür ist mein Urlaub zu nah), aber es fällt schon auf das da wenig kommt.

Der, der bald im Erholungsurlaub ist, und hoffentlich Fischkontakt hat, wünscht euch alles Gute.


----------



## Hakengrösse 1 (18. Juni 2007)

*AW: Walchsee Tirol / Urlaub und mehr .............*

Mönsch Hubert!
Kann doch nicht sein, dass einem hier nicht geholfen wird!
Ich kenne Euer Domzil überhaupt nicht aber hoffe, dass noch die eine oder andere Antwort kommt. 
Wenn Ihr mal ernsthaft nach Fehmarn wollt, kann ich da schon mehr ( inzwischen) helfen.


----------



## bazawe (18. Juni 2007)

*AW: Walchsee Tirol / Urlaub und mehr .............*

@Talbot

ich habe früher öfter am Walchsee gefischt, ein guter Bekannter ist auch heute noch fast jedes Wochenende dort (Dauercamper). Hechte werden regelmäßig beim schleppen gefangen (meistens von Einheimischen), Zander seltener, Barsche sind ganz gut vertreten und vor allen Dingen kann man ganz gut Renken fischen. 
Was mich vom Walchsee fernhält, ist der ganze Trubel untertags, angefangen bei den Badegästen über Surfer, Wasserskifahrer und die vielen Freizeitkapitäne in ihren Tretbooten. Wenn es dann Abends ruhiger wird, darf man nicht mehr fischen (meines Wissens bis 20:00 Uhr).

Hoffe Dir ein wenig geholfen zu haben

Gruß bazawe


----------



## maesox (18. Juni 2007)

*AW: Walchsee Tirol / Urlaub und mehr .............*

Man darf bis eine Std nach Sonnenuntergang fischen

Auf Raubfisch ist`s ein nicht ganz einfaches Wasser!! Zum Anderen mit Sicherheit eines der besten Renken u Saiblingsgewässer Deutschland`s !!!!#6


----------



## bazawe (18. Juni 2007)

*AW: Walchsee Tirol / Urlaub und mehr .............*

@maesox

Hallo Matze,

gemeint ist nicht der Walchen- sondern der Walchsee in Tirol.


----------



## maesox (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: Walchsee Tirol / Urlaub und mehr .............*

uuuuuuuuuuuups,sorry|rolleyes|rolleyes Tut mir leid,man wird eben auch älter


----------



## Talbot (20. Juni 2007)

*AW: Walchsee Tirol / Urlaub und mehr .............*

Soderle,
Morgen früh gehts los, ob Erfolgreich oder nicht, erfahrt ihr hier#6.


----------



## Talbot (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: Walchsee Tirol / Urlaub und mehr .............*

Moin,
hallo zusammen, nachdem in Tirol bis Donnerstag Regen angesagt waren, haben wir uns entschlossen den Rest des Urlaubs zu Hause zu verbringen. Die Entscheidung scheint ja nicht falsch zu sein, denn hier ist es wenigstens Trocken :m.

Zum Urlaub selber:
Nachdem wir Donnerstag losgefahren sind, und beide "Reparaturtermine" fürs WoMo früher erledigt hatten als geplant, erreichten wir schon Freitag Vormittag unser Ziel und konnten uns einen sehr schönen Seeplatz aussuchen.
Die ersten Tage bis Dienstag waren schön und sonnig, danach 2 Tage Durchwachsen, wieder 3 Tage..... naja trocken, 2 Tage "schönes" Wetter und dann 3 Tage Dauerregen, Samstag wieder sehr schön und für Sonntag Abend schon wieder Gewitter angesagt :r.
Also entschlossen wir uns Sonntagmorgen einzupacken und Montag Richtung Heimat zu fahren. Zum glück packte ich recht zügig den ganzen Krempel zusammen und bekam alles noch trocken eingepackt, denn anstatt Sonntag Abend kam das Unwetter um ca. 14:00 Uhr |uhoh:.

Ja Angeln.............,
gibst nicht viel zu berichten. Nach mehreren Angriffen vom Ufer aus, deren Ergebniss = eine schöne Schleie, der Rest nur Brassen waren, habe ich auch mal für einen Tag ein Boot gemietet, Ergebniss = NULL |evil:.
Also nichts mit meinem Ü1 m Hecht.

Ach, eins noch was mir übel Aufgestossen ist:
Die Angler vor Ort, ob Touris oder Einheimische, gehen ziemlich Unachtsam mit ihrem Material um, und gefährden damit die anderen Tiere(Flugmaterial) am See. 
Ein Blesshuhn hab ich mit dem Kecher eingefangen und dann einen Haken, der duch beide Füße ging, entfernt. Eine Ente, die einen Futterkorb mit Montage also Haken im Flügel und Bein hatte, habe ich leider nicht einfangen können und diese ist auch wahrscheinlich verendet, denn ihre 6 Jungen waren danach nur noch alleine Unterewegs  .
Und ich behaupte(habe es leider nicht gesehen) das eine Gruppe Angler vor Ort, diesen "Unfall" verursacht haben, aber nicht Mann´s genug waren die Ente zu "drillen" und von der Montage zu befreien sondern nur die Schnur gekappt haben
um nicht weiter Aufzufallen :r:r .

Zusammengefasst waren es schöne 14 Tage aber wir sind auch froh wieder zu Hause zu sein.


----------



## Köfi83 (19. November 2014)

*AW: Walchsee Tirol / Urlaub und mehr .............*

Gibt es momentan aktuelle Infos zum Walchsee?

Wie laufen die Raubfische, auf was muss man achten bzw. was ist zu tun um im Juni 2015 Raubfische zu erwischen?

Vielleicht würde mich ja jemand der das Gewässer kennt mal einen Tag mitnehmen?

Köfi


----------



## Andal (19. November 2014)

*AW: Walchsee Tirol / Urlaub und mehr .............*



Köfi83 schrieb:


> auf was muss man achten bzw. was ist zu tun um im *Juni*2015 Raubfische zu erwischen?



Aufpassen, dass dich die Ausflügler und Urlauber nicht mit den Elektrobooten über den Haufen fahren. Und an den zugänglichen Ufern werden sie dir vermutlich in der Hosentasche stehen. Da ist Hauptsaison und vermutlich ist es um den Kölner Dom herum ruhiger, als an dem See.


----------



## Köfi83 (19. November 2014)

*AW: Walchsee Tirol / Urlaub und mehr .............*

Echt so schlimm dort.
Dann werde ich erstmal beobachten und es eventuell sein lassen. Bin ja mit der Familie dort und würde wenn nur einen Tag angeln wollen.


----------

